# Someone available to give a temporary home to my 2 cats til January?



## Evelyn&Pete (Oct 24, 2016)

we are having building work on our house and the neighbors are feeding our cats but winter is coming and we are all a bit fearful for their welfare during the cold spell as there's no roof on the house now. Looking at catteries but it's a long time really. A loving temp home for two boys (14and3 ) would give us peace of mind. Expences offered. Surrey


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally a safe cattery enviroment would be the best option for your cats. That is the only peace of mind you will get.


----------



## Evelyn&Pete (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks, my worry is such a long time in an enclosed pen What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

That depends on the definition of "pen". My 3 have just been in a cattery and I would be very happy to leave them there. I just don't get why people would pick a random person from the internet over a safe insured cattery.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Where are you staying? Why can't they stay with you?


----------



## Evelyn&Pete (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm in a rented flat that doesn't allow cats Looking at catteries that provide a facility to run around a bit for the boys


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Evelyn&Pete said:


> I'm in a rented flat that doesn't allow cats Looking at catteries that provide a facility to run around a bit for the boys


Ah bugger, any relatives?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't have left them alone at the house with building work going on tbh.

A secure cattery or temporary arrangement with a rescue or one of their fosterers?

Or set up a shed in the neighbour's garden with bedding, etc. to give them proper shelter and warmth.


----------



## Evelyn&Pete (Oct 24, 2016)

Found a cattery with an outside run which is ideal.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's good.

I'd worry that with all the noise and upheaval, one or both of the cats would leave home or something.

This way, you will know they are safe and out of the weather.


----------

